# Modern Arnis in Book by Rick Clark.



## arnisador (Apr 27, 2003)

In a recent book, _75 Down Blocks: Refining Karate Techniques_, karateka and Modern Arnis guro Rick Clark analyzes the down block and gives many varied interpretations of this movement--block, lock, etc. (Outtakes here.) He includes several stick disarms that "make use of techniques that can be found in Modern Arnis" as he says.


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2003)

See also this thread.


----------

